# ID this for me please?



## hotweldfire (9 Oct 2011)

Apologies, can't get a clearer shot as it is tiny. Moss like size. Found it growing in my propagator amongst some hydrocotyle and was about to chuck it out but then had a closer look and really like it.

Anyone know what it is? A selaginella maybe? It's growing in 100% (more or less) humidity in there so might it grow in a tank given enough co2?


----------



## Ian Holdich (9 Oct 2011)

looks like submerged HC to me??


----------



## Themuleous (10 Oct 2011)

Difficult to tell, not HC, look smore like a small rotundifolia or similar narrow leaved stem perhaps.

Sam


----------



## dw1305 (11 Oct 2011)

Hi all,
Difficult to see from the photo, but I think it may actually be a moss. It looks like _Plagiomnium affine_? <http://www.bbsfieldguide.org.uk/content/plagiomnium-affine>.

cheers Darrel


----------



## hotweldfire (17 Oct 2011)

Sorry for the slow response. Been trying to get a better pic and have been failing. It does look a bit like submerged HC, particularly grown under low light, but isn't. Darrel, the leaves are moss like, quite translucent. It isn't Plagiomnium affine though. I have that and this has narrower leaves. Rather rotundifolia in shape actually.

Will stick a bit in my hi-tech, a bit in my lo-tech and keep a bit emersed and see what happens.


----------



## dw1305 (18 Oct 2011)

Hi all,


> Darrel, the leaves are moss like, quite translucent. It isn't Plagiomnium affine though. I have that and this has narrower leaves. Rather rotundifolia in shape actually.


 Interested to see what it is, if it is a moss it will probably be "_pick a name_", unless it produces capsules.
Darrel


----------



## hotweldfire (3 Jan 2012)

I think it's plagiomnium trichomanes. Have just transferred some to my main tank. Let's see how it fares.


----------



## dw1305 (4 Jan 2012)

Hi all,
_Plagiomnium trichomanes_ looks a good bet from the photos. It looks like this name is invalid and it should be _P. acutum_ <http://moss.biota.biodiv.tw/pages/786>





Looks like views are mixed on whether it will grow submersed.

cheers Darrel


----------



## George Farmer (4 Jan 2012)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Looks like views are mixed on whether it will grow submersed.
> 
> cheers Darrel


Which means it probably will given decent CO2 etc.

Nice find, BTW!


----------



## Dan Crawford (4 Jan 2012)

I've got loads of this stuff on some Aquadecor from Tropica, it's lovely. I just presumed it was some sort of terrestrial moss and though no more about it. I've had it previously too, nothing has ever grown from it but I must admit that I never tried to grow from it.


----------



## hotweldfire (16 Feb 2012)

Unfortunately it melted completely despite blasting it with CO2.


----------



## Kristoph91 (17 Feb 2012)

Could it be "stringy moss" ?

Kris


----------

